# 니 쌍통보다 낫았곗다



## Mallarme

> 니 *쌍통*보다 낫았곗다



"쌍통"이라는 단어를 드라마에서 들었어요.  뜻이 무었이죠? 

그리고, 어디가 맞춤법이 틀리면, 알려주세요.

고맙습니다. ^^


----------



## Superhero1

맞춤법에 맞게 적자면, '네 쌍통보다 나았겠다.' 입니다.

'쌍통'은 처음 들어보는 단어일 뿐더러, 공식적으로 표준 단어도 아닙니다.

'상판대기'라는 말이 '얼굴'의 속된 표현(slang)으로 사용되기도 하는데, 개인적으로 이 '상판대기'에서 파생한 단어가 아닌가 싶습니다.
'대갈통'이라는 속된 표현도 있는데, 이는 상대방의 머리가 좋지 않음을 의미합니다.(지능이 낮음을 의미) 
하지만 아무리 친한 사이여도 20세가 넘은 성인인 이상, '네 상판대기보다 낫겠다', '네 대갈통보다 낫겠다.'라는 표현은 거의 사용하지 않습니다. 


인터넷 오픈 사전(informal)에는 '쌍통'을 '인상을 찌푸리고 있는 얼굴'(frowning)이라고 설명하고 있습니다.


드라마에서 '쌍통'이라는 단어가 쓰였을지언정 30년 가까이 한국어를 사용한 제게는 어색하고 천박하게 느껴질 뿐더러 정확한 의미 유추조차 되지 않습니다.



추가로, 


'뜻이 무었이죠?' -> '무슨 뜻이죠?' (뜻이 무엇이죠?)

'그리고, 어디가 맞춤법이 틀리면, 알려주세요.' -> '맞춤법이 틀렸다면 알려 주세요.(~가르쳐 주세요, ~수정해 주세요, ~지적해 주세요.)


----------



## Mallarme

> 인터넷 오픈 사전(informal)에는 '쌍통'을 '인상을 찌푸리고 있는 얼굴'(frowning)이라고 설명하고 있습니다.



바로 이겁니다! 의뢰인 하고 중요한 회의 중에 주인공이 인상을 찌푸리고 있어서, 그의 친구/동업자가 한 말입니다.

어떤 인터넷 오픈 사전을 쓰셨어요? 린크 (link)를 주실 수 있슬까요?


그리고, 다른 말도 수정해 주셔서 정말 고맙습니다!^^


----------



## Superhero1

린크 (link) -> 링크  
있슬까요?  -> 있을까요?

규정상, 링크를 걸 수 없습니다. 개인 메시지 확인 바랍니다.


----------



## 미묘

쌍통이란 걸 온화한 표현으로 '찌푸린 얼굴'이라 표현한 거겠습니다만,
실제적으론 '못 생긴 얼굴' 이라며 약간 공격적인 표현을 나타내는 단어입니다.
'쌍' 은 신분제 시대의 단어인 '상놈' 에서 '상'의 된소리 발음이고,
'통' 은 box 와 같은 의미입니다.
'상, 쌍'은 주로 얼굴 혹은 행동거지를 나타내는 단어에 붙이는 접두어이며
'통' 이란 말은 '얼굴', '몸' 등의 뜻으로 쓰입니다.(얼굴통, 몸통)

즉 이 말을 붙여서 표현한 것은,
천박하거나 더럽거나 못 생긴 등등의 부정적인 얼굴, 이란 뜻으로 해석할 수 있습니다.
욕에 가깝긴 하지만, 친구 사이에도 곧잘 쓰이곤 하는 단어입니다.
요새는 잘 안 쓰이고 어르신들이나 쓰는 단어이긴 합니다.


----------



## vermouth

쌍통이라는 말이 어느 드라마에 나왔는지는 모르겠지만 한국인들에게 물어봐도 거의 모르는 단어일 거에요.


----------



## Sounds&Meanings

"쌍통"이라는 표현은 황석영 작가의 "삼포가는 길" (1973년 作)에 등장합니다.

"검게 물들인 야전잠바의 깃 속에 턱이 반 남아 파묻혀서 누군지 쌍통을 알아볼 도리가 없었다."


----------

